# Techie Clothing



## supertechie1

Hey all.. i've got a question that i'm sure many of you have opinions about and i was just wondering what works.. I building my inventory of techie clothing, footwear, and accessories.. ie flashlights, multitools etc. Does any one have any suggestions on good techie blacks. Especially pants.. i cant seem to find just the right ones for the job. I need blacks to wear for shows and stuff and althought i've been at this for quite awhile i can seem to find anything thats "just right".. but anyway not just tech pants but shoes, shirts if theres an amazing suggestion that works better than a regular old tshirt, and any accessories that would be good for the job. Prefered brands and where did you get them at would also be great. Thanks!


----------



## avkid

First I have to know one thing, are you guy or a girl?


----------



## supertechie1

Guy.. haha sorry i suppose that would be helpfully.. definantly didn't proofread to well.


----------



## CURLS

Well this is for the guys out there.

Back when i was a hs tech guy one of my favorites was the black unionbays survivors. Although later on I found some lame ass but comfortable black cargos made by tony hawk clothing. BUT, nowadays for COMFORT reasons I would have to prefer black jeans of some sort. But then again straight up I don't remember the last time I was a hand and had to wear blacks out on stage. So as an audio engineer I get the privilege to wear comfy jeans or whatever I may prefer that day. 

On the subject of footwear I USE to enjoy wearing black caterpillar sneakers with the steel toe or black timberland hiking shoes. HOWEVER, then again as I mentioned now b/c of comfort. I learned over the years that wearing boots and stuff like that kills my back, and I would much rather like most of my coworkers wear comfortable walking sneakers that are darker colored. A lot of stagehands prefer New Balance 473 Trail running shoes for pure comfort. They just don't offer steel toe obviously.


----------



## Footer

I have a few pairs on the union bay cargos, they used to sell them at kohls. I think I bout about 4 pairs about 5 or so years ago, so mine are in well... interesting shape. When I do have to wear blacks, though rarely, its usually those pants, either my all black sketchers (which double as "looks good with jeans" wear) or my red wings, some random black shirt, and to top it off.. the best hoodie ever. Really. Its the best hoodie EVER. Go, look at it, if you don't think this is the best hoodie ever, you are insane. Go. Look. Really. http://www.scottevest.com/v3_store/40_hoodie.shtml


----------



## soundlight

Pair of black cargo pants from the thrift shop, black Merrell mocs (suprisingly comfortable, and no reflective surfaces - just flat black) for shoes, and a Dickies black work shirt (if I'm out in the house running sound) or a black t-shirt. Usually a basic black belt as well, just to hold the leatherman holster and Streamlight holster.


----------



## avkid

Redwing WORX 6550 Oxford
Men's Composite Toe Oxford
Soft Polyurethane Coated Leather
Removable Polyurethane Footbed
Superior Slip Resistant SSRT Black Sole
ASTM F 2413-05, M I/75 C/75 Composite Toe EH
Electrical Hazard Resistant 
http://www.redwingworx.com/order/6550.htm

I love these, they are large but surprisingly light. 
They are now my everyday shoe for Spring, Summer, and part of Fall.


----------



## derekleffew

www.dickies.com

pants: 874 Traditional Work Pant, BLACK, of course
shirts: 5521 Blended Polo Shirt, Black
shoes: any good quality all-black cross-training or walking shoe


and it's "technician," or "tech;" not "techie."


----------



## gafftapegreenia

derekleffew said:


> and it's "technician," or "tech;" not "techie."



Lets not start that.


----------



## sound_nerd

I find that army supply BDU's are the best pant for the job. I have a few pairs of black pants and some black shorts that I use on gigs. They last a long time, I've got a pair of shorts that's seen 3 summers of gigs and are still going well.


----------



## supertechie1

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions! I've been doing some checking around with your suggestions and i'm finding good stuff. Any other suggestions are more than welcome, you can never have too many possibilities. Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper

Check out the military surplus places for pants. They've got some really cool commando pants that have tons of pockets. Really nice stuff. 

Don't forget gloves, belt pouches and tons of other cool gear at Setwear and Tools for Stagecraft


----------



## len

You might also try Farm & Fleet. They carry Carhartt and Dickie's, etc. Sam's Club also sells some long sleeve shirts in the winter for about $10.


----------



## thebikingtechie

For tools, that is ones that I would consider part of clothing, I would strongly recommend a Leatherman Wave and a AA LED Maglite. I normally don't like to advertise companies, but for me my leatherman and Maglite are my two tools that I always have on my belt while working theatre. You might not need them all the time but when you do need them you will be glad you have them. And if you don't have them, you'll wish you did.

Clothing wise: for shows I use black dress pants and a black long sleeve t shirt. For formal day to day work (ie. working with a professional group in the local community theatre) I'll usually wear a black shirt with normal jeans.


----------



## avkid

thebikingtechie said:


> for me my leatherman and Maglite are my two tools that I always have on my belt while working theatre.


 About a year and a half ago I started carrying them both everyday.
I have them everywhere except church and the Post Office.(the latter is a felony)


----------



## len

charcoaldabs said:


> Really? What specifically is the issue? Is it possible that the laws are different in each state?



I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing it's the cutting tool in a federal building that is a felony. It's likely another one of those nonsensical laws the government passed after 9/11. I live in a fairly rural area and most of the people (especially men) have knives and other tools on them all the time. In my neighborhood it's one of those laws that's on the books but never enforced.


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> Really? What specifically is the issue? Is it possible that the laws are different in each state?


Since it is a Federal Agency(sort of).

39 CFR 232 1 (1)
(l) Weapons and explosives. No person while on postal property may carry firearms, other dangerous or deadly weapons, or explosives, either openly or concealed, or store the same on postal property, except for official purposes.



18 US Code Section 930
Except as provided in subsection (d), whoever knowingly possesses or causes to be present a firearm or other dangerous weapon in a Federal facility (other than a Federal court facility), or attempts to do so, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 1 year, or both.
(b)
Whoever, with intent that a firearm or other dangerous weapon be used in the commission of a crime, knowingly possesses or causes to be present such firearm or dangerous weapon in a Federal facility, or attempts to do so, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both.
(c)
A person who kills or attempts to kill any person in the course of a violation of subsection (a) or (b), or in the course of an attack on a Federal facility involving the use of a firearm or other dangerous weapon, shall be punished as provided in sections 1111, 1112, and 1113.
(d)
Subsection (a) shall not apply to -
(1)
the lawful performance of official duties by an officer, agent, or employee of the United States, a State, or a political subdivision thereof, who is authorized by law to engage in or supervise the prevention, detection, investigation, or prosecution of any violation of law;
(2)
the possession of a firearm or other dangerous weapon by a Federal official or a member of the Armed Forces if such possession is authorized by law; or
(3)
the lawful carrying of firearms or other dangerous weapons in a Federal facility incident to hunting or other lawful purposes.


----------



## Van

Technically, a knife in a multi-tool is a tool, not a weapon therefore carrying one on your belt is not, or rather should not be a violation of this statute. 'Tis a bit silly when society describes a box cutter as a deadly weapon. IMHO


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> Technically, a knife in a multi-tool is a tool, not a weapon therefore carrying one on your belt is not, or rather should not be a violation of this statute. 'Tis a bit silly when society describes a box cutter as a deadly weapon. IMHO


State laws tend to be more liberal on that point about trade tools.

I honestly prefer not to take my chances on ending up in the federal penitentiary.


----------



## Van

avkid said:


> ...............................................I honestly prefer not to take my chances on ending up in the federal penitentiary.


 
And that is why you'll never be considered a legitimate Country singer, or Rapper.


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> And that is why you'll never be considered a legitimate Country singer, or Rapper.


You should all thank god for that.


----------



## Hughesie

avkid said:


> the latter is a felony



they really don't like maglites over there do they 

i think he means the leatherman


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> they really don't like maglites over there do they
> i think he means the leatherman


Nuts, the former.


----------



## Lightingguy32

Depends on the type of venue. If I am working a school concert or small musical I will wear semi formal clothing (all black) which just means clean jeans and a nice shirt. When I work in the professional theater, I actually dress up in a suit. typically though for a school techie, you should probably wear all black, but make sure it is clean and semi formal.


----------



## supertechie1

thebikingtechie said:


> For tools, that is ones that I would consider part of clothing, I would strongly recommend a Leatherman Wave and a AA LED Maglite. I normally don't like to advertise companies, but for me my leatherman and Maglite are my two tools that I always have on my belt while working theatre. You might not need them all the time but when you do need them you will be glad you have them. And if you don't have them, you'll wish you did.
> Clothing wise: for shows I use black dress pants and a black long sleeve t shirt. For formal day to day work (ie. working with a professional group in the local community theatre) I'll usually wear a black shirt with normal jeans.



I make good use of my tools. I always have my Leatherman with me, it is a CORE actually. And i also always have my AA LED Flashlight. I recently found an LED upgrade kit that includes an IQ push button switch. It has, i think four or five different settings for the lights intesity. The LED is a 1 bulb LED light. It's my new favorite, and you can beat a push button light.


----------



## supertechie1

I was able to find a pair of black pants at kohls i think the brand is urban pipe line or something. Not exactly a brand that i would have thought of but they are cargo pants that look pretty good, they look like nice black cargo pants not too baggy but enough pocket space for plenty of stuff. Thanks for the suggestion of looking at kolhs i wouldn't have thought of that. I also checked out the Red Wing black oxfords. I decided to get a pair and i love them, they are very comfortable. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## derekleffew

Personal, professional, and now fashion advice, brought to you by the many fine folks at Control Booth!


----------



## digitaltec

Well, the un-official shoe of the touring lighting professional is Merrell. I like many others wear the Chameleon II Stretch. The guys on my last tour convinced me these shoes are the way to go. I have tried every shoe out there and these by far are the only ones I can wear for 18+ hours straight and still feel like i've just put them on an hour ago. They hold up pretty well too. What I really like about them is you don't have to break them in at all and your feet don't sweat in them like mine usually do. For those needing black... they come in that color as well!

As far as clothing... idk, i wear shorts most show days and a t-shirt . Maybe the occasional hoodie for those cold arena's.


----------



## Charc

digitaltec said:


> Well, the un-official shoe of the touring lighting professional is Merrell. I like many others wear the Chameleon II Stretch. The guys on my last tour convinced me these shoes are the way to go. I have tried every shoe out there and these by far are the only ones I can wear for 18+ hours straight and still feel like i've just put them on an hour ago. They hold up pretty well too. What I really like about them is you don't have to break them in at all and your feet don't sweat in them like mine usually do. For those needing black... they come in that color as well!
> As far as clothing... idk, i wear shorts most show days and a t-shirt . Maybe the occasional hoodie for those cold arena's.



Your resumé and contact sections list different addresses...?


----------



## digitaltec

Pretty sure we are talking about clothing not what my website says.

But if you really must know, the code for my site got corrupted and the only way for me to change my address is create a new website. So if you know flash and think you can figure it out, then by all means I'll send you the file to figure out.


----------



## avkid

digitaltec said:


> Pretty sure we are talking about clothing not what my website says.
> But if you really must know, the code for my site got corrupted and the only way for me to change my address is create a new website. So if you know flash and think you can figure it out, then by all means I'll send you the file to figure out.


Chris, just ignore him.
He knows that if he doesn't behave I will call some people and he'll be in a harness 20 stories up the side of a skyscraper in Philadelphia once the ether wears off.


----------



## Charc

avkid said:


> Chris, just ignore him.
> He knows that if he doesn't behave I will call some people and he'll be in a harness 20 stories up the side of a skyscraper in Philadelphia once the ether wears off.



 Sorry Chris...

So on the subject of clothing: whatever is comfortable: jeans + hoodie for me.

However, if running a show, like as a board op, I've learned it's important to identify yourself as part of the crew. This can either be head-to-toe black, or a shirt with a printed affiliation.


----------



## CynicWhisper

A quick question for girls...where do you find black cargo pants? I find it exceedinly difficult to find any real, practical pants for myself, let alone black cargoes for working. My one pair is worn so thin that I can rip them with my fingers now. Any tips?


----------



## derekleffew

While I've never purposefully shopped in the women's section, would these work for your needs?


----------



## thebikingtechie

This may sound crazy, but try looking in punk and or "hip" type stores. I worked with a girl at my old school, who had these kind of "goth" type pants. I don't know if thats the best way to describe them, or where she got them, but they had a lot of pockets and loops etc. 

She definitely wasn't the punk type tough.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Tripps?. Most designs are probably too long/too baggy to be safe, but worth a try.

Or here's the Raver favorite


----------



## mixmaster

I wear black jeans on a day to day basis. I have some that are fairly new and still look black. Those are for days when I non-formal shows or I have to deal with the "administrative" duties of my job. I can't show up to a budget meeting with the School VP dressed like slumlord. I have some used-to-be-black jeans that are faded to grey and covered with paint from working in the shop. But everything always started out black. I don't like cargos, they fit too baggy for my preference.
Shirts are also black. I have Fruit of the Loom Pocket T-shirts for day-to-day wear. I have black long sleeved T-shirts for backstage duty, and Polo shirts for more official jobs. Black sweatshirts for load-ins in cold weather, black Carharts for outdoor gigs in January
For the very Formal or Corporate gigs, I have a suit. I prefer Dockers pants because they are fairly sturdy and still look good. I cringe when I have to crawl around in my fancy dress slacks. Not all of my dress shirts are black, I have some dark grey and navy blue for FOH duty when I need to get dressed up but not look like an undertaker. I also have a couple black dress shirts for backstage duty.
Footwear is simple, Magnum boots, available from Shoe Carnival. I found them to be more comfortable to my feet that Red Wings and they don't cost as much. I have a good black pair, an old black pair, and a pair that I wear in the garden and paint shop. The rule in my theaters is simple: no flip flops or open toe shoes.


----------



## avkid

CynicWhisper said:


> where do you find black cargo pants? I find it exceedinly difficult to find any real, practical pants for myself, let alone black cargoes for working. My one pair is worn so thin that I can rip them with my fingers now. Any tips?


You might try here:
http://www.galls.com/category2.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=3193


----------



## porkchop

If you're in a static venue (ie a school, or theatre not a road show) I'd go for comfort and follow what a lot of others have said and look into Dickies and the like especially cargo pants. I like the punk/goth pants idea might have to wander into the local hot topic sometime soon. If you find yourself doing a lot of load in load out or carpentry or anything thats really gonna wear your clothing out Carhart is worth it's weight in gold in my opinion. There made of thick material and they think about wear and tear. My favorite part being the double layered knees that are not sown in the bottom so when you wear through that first layer you don't end up with a dirt trap in front of you knee. Shirt, look sharp, your not supposed to be seen but you will eventually and you don't want to look like a slob, but I've never found a reason to go past the black t-shirt.

Tools I could go for a while but I'll try not to. I had a Gerber Scout and recently upgraded to a Pro Scout (bigger = better right???) and I love it. The one handed open is a god send when your in one of those situations that are questionably safe and you can safely use both hands on your multi tool. Any leather man is a good choice but to my knowledge none are one hand open. One last suggestion just to throw a wrench in the mix is the Victorinox (aka Swiss Army) swiss tool line. the only reason I bring this line up is that all the tools open to the outside so you never have to open your multi tool unless you actually want to use the pliers. This is also really useful when you just don't have two hands. Best advice is set aside 100 bucks (probably more than you'll need but you're prepaired) go to a knife shop and see what feels good in your hands cause they're all good tools. As for a light, Maglite all the way, I've owned 3 in the last 8 years, lost 2 and finally actually managed to break one beyond repair after 3 1/2 years of owning it (of did I mention I found it in a crawl space so who knows what kind of abuse it took before I got it). Hope that gives you some good ideas


----------



## porkchop

So I spoke too fast the Swiss Tool and the Swiss Tool x open to the inside just like a Leatherman or a Gerber. The Swiss Tool rs does open to the outside though.

Also another late though, I like to carry a plain old pocket knife as well as a multi tool. It's usually easier to get to for quick jobs and I find it easier to to a lot of tasks if i don't have to hold onto the whole multi-tool, specifically splitting pins.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I usually get black jeans and cargos from Kohls. They are cheap enough when on sale and last long enough that I find them acceptable. 

I usually don't wear black jeans when working a load out or in, or a build or hang. I really only use black pants for runs and tech. Otherwise, I have found they get gray or dirty to easily. A few good pairs of work pants or jeans, Carhart, Dickies or otherwise, in whatever color your choose, would probably be better for working. Also, I ADORE cargo shorts in the summer. 

As for shirts, I own a tremendous amount of black T's, from Fruit of the Loom black pocket T's, to show swag to funny screen print stuff. I like my black T's. 

I also have a black hoody, a black polo, and a black dress shirt, and all will see use depending upon occasion. 

Shoes: Black CAT boots and black Converse. Boots for build, Converse for running, as I'm usually at a followspot or light board. Haven't tried the other brands for boots yet, I will eventually. 

Hey porkchop, I think it's time you get a pin splitter!


----------



## icewolf08

You know you are a theatre tech when your laundry consists of a load of blacks and a load of everything else.

Seriously though, your blacks will stay black longer if you wash them without any other colors.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

icewolf08 said:


> You know you are a theatre tech when your laundry consists of a load of blacks and a load of everything else.
> Seriously though, your blacks will stay black longer if you wash them without any other colors.



Its true. That's how I do laundry.


----------



## Charc

Don't ostracize me: I only own a single set of blacks, and I usually stear clear of them. I believe one simply doesn't need to wear black clothes every-time they step foot in a theatre.


----------



## porkchop

gafftapegreenia said:


> Hey porkchop, I think it's time you get a pin splitter!


When I pony up the cash for an Ultimate Focus Tool then I'll have one, probably will still carry a knife though.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

A fellow I know has the Ultimate Focus Tool. I think I'm still happier with my ol' C wrench.

Plus, pin splitters are alot cheaper, AND they come with a wire brush for cleaning the pins.


----------



## porkchop

Oh it's not to say that i will give up my C'wrench totally I have yet to find a good place on the UFT to tighten/loosen the smaller of the two bolts on the standard ETC C clamp (don't know the real name, one I use isn't politically correct). But it will especially help for hang when you constantly going from all three sizes on the end of the UFT.


----------



## LD4Life

I might as well join in on the fashion discussion. For me it depends on audience exposure. First, I work in a blackbox environment, so I am about three feet from the audience even when running the board. Second, the theater I work for has opening night galas where the designers are encouraged to interact with the patrons (often about thoughts behind designs and such), so I usually will pull out the black dress shirt for that night. Otherwise, it tends to be a black t-shirt and either black pants (cargos if I have a pair that isn't worn out) or black jeans.
As for the contents of my belt, I carry a Gerber Suspension. I haven't heard much talk of it on here, but I love it. Its titanium carbide, so its incredibly durable. Plus, the tools open outside without having to open the multi-tool. Therefore, you only have to open it if you are using the pliers. Another perk (yes, I am cheap, but I prefer to call it thrifty) is that Walmart stocks it. Its like forty bucks. But enough about that. I also carry a Garrity LED flashlight, which comes with red and blue filters (great for working onstage), and a pin splitter if I'm doing hang and focus (otherwise I keep it in my bag in case I have to troubleshoot).


----------



## DarSax

Army/Navy surplus stores are your best friend.


----------



## Tinker

Regarding trying to find cargo pants for females:

Check out Wrangler men's cargo pants. I own several pairs and they fit and work great. If you go online to the Wrangler website you should be able to find a local retailer depending on where you live. You could also try Walmart. They are the store in my area that actually has them in stock in the store and you could probably order them online too. I've had the same problem trying to find cargos for females and the Wrangers are the best I have found so far.

As for my techie clothing: for normal work days (in a high school theatre) jeans or cargos and t-shirts, sometimes sweatshirts, fleece or sweaters in the winter. Summer is shorts and t-shirts. During gigs it depends on the event and the client. Anywhere from jeans and a black t-shirt to nice black pants and a black button down shirt. For school shows the crew dresses in full stage blacks. We have discussed getting a logo designed and getting crew shirts, but we just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## PadawanGeek

I usually wear just regular blue jeans and a shirt of some sort, because nobody cares what the kid behind the light board in the back of the room looks like. When I'm doing camera operator I wear a black shirt and blue jeans. blue jeans are the best... idk why just personal preference.


----------



## DarSax

Interesting...something I've been meaning to ask...


----------



## gafftapegreenia

CynicWhisper said:


> A quick question for girls...where do you find black cargo pants? I find it exceedinly difficult to find any real, practical pants for myself, let alone black cargoes for working. My one pair is worn so thin that I can rip them with my fingers now. Any tips?



I was looking at the Dickies site tonight, here's your answer.

I myself want to give these pants a try. 

Why have I never considered Dickies before? They have exactly what I want at the right price. Yay.


----------



## derekleffew

gafftapegreenia said:


> I was looking at the Dickies site tonight, here's your answer...


Try L298 instead of L209, gafftapegreenia. See this post.

Something to, possibly, consider: Only Dickies® #(1993, DD202, DY202, C993, CR393) jeans; meet/exceed NFPA 70E PPE Guidelines for Hazard/Risk Category 1 (the lowest level).


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Oh I'm smart...you and your LEE ND, I see it has become your latest way to make fun of people.


----------



## derekleffew

gafftapegreenia said:


> Oh I'm smart...you and your LEE ND, I see it has become your latest way to make fun of people.


Affectionately; I assure you!

But very serious about the NFPA 70E Guidelines.


----------



## Charc

gafftapegreenia said:


> I was looking at the Dickies site tonight, here's your answer.
> I myself want to give these pants a try.
> Why have I never considered Dickies before? They have exactly what I want at the right price. Yay.



Greenia, I was looking at those pants too. However, the gusset, I'm just not sure if I want it on my pants... it sorta looks funny.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Yea but you won't rip out your crotch when doing awkward motions while hanging off the back of a set while holding a screw gun.

Or you could be hardcore and get this. It has belt loops, so you can still carry all your stuff.

Myself, I'm thinking of a few Dickies black work shirts.


----------



## DarSax

I have one of those, or at least, something very much like it. Was a tradition for the seniors to buy/wear them during shows. Sadly, the tradition died, but I still have my flight suit...


----------



## Clark

To expound upon the Army/Navy surplus idea, or more specifically using military gear for tech work: I have worn pairs of 5.11 tactical pants on the job many time, these things have tons of pockets, are built to LAST, and, best of all for catwalks and the like, built-in kneepads!

Clark


----------



## Charc

Any other opinions on the gusset / no gusset topic?


----------



## Spikesgirl

I'm chiming in a bit late here, but we go to our local uniform supply house and get a mess of tech blacks for next to nothing. The pants are Dockers and of good quality - at $10 a pop, how can you go wrong, plus they have the larger sizes which all our techs seem to come in these days...

Tops were equally priced (or lower if you happen to hit a sale) and again come in a wide range of sizes. 

We don't insist that our techs wear these unless we have someone show up totally inappropriately cothed for backstage/booth work. for some reason, most prefer the Dockers or have gone off to buy their own from the same store. 

Not saying it will suit everyone, but it has worked well for us.

Charlie (the other one)


----------



## howlingwolf487

When I'm on running crew, I wear black BDU's or BDU knock-off's...whichever is available in my area. A longsleeve black t-shirt and a pair of Brahma steel-toe shoes from WalMart completes the ensmble. Black jeans if it's a FOH/Mon/Video type event. (As mentioned in another post) dress blacks consist of black dress khakis, a black button-down dress shirt, and a pair of black dress shoes. 

Accessories include black 2AA LED Mag, Leatherman Supertool 200. and an SOG Flash II; occasionally I keep my cell phone with me in a belt pouch from an Army Surplus place.


----------



## Serendipity

Hughesie89 said:


> they really don't like maglites over there do they
> 
> i think he means the leatherman



Big flashlights, 10 inches or longer weighing more than 12 ounces, were banned by the LAPD more than two years ago after one was used in the beating of a car-theft suspect. "That was one of our considerations," Bratton said at the conference. Source sites Maglites used as weapons.

Be careful with your flashlights, everyone!


But on the clothing topic, my black Dickies pants (I don't know the exact make, they're the cheap ones with pockets... I can look if people actually care) are great for long work days. They get a beating, but they vent well in the heat, and are just right for outdoor night gigs. 
I've found that a good set of black pants (with deep pockets!) can easily be dressed up for a FOH position, or down for running amuck.


----------



## Van

Serendipity said:


> I've found that a good set of black pants (with deep pockets!) can easily be dressed up for a FOH position, or down for running amuck.


 
Amuck! Amuck! Amuck!


----------



## Clifford

I seem to be everywhere during our shows (lack of experienced techs + lots of new/temporary people = me running a lot), so I need to look nice for lobby/FOH, and be able to work backstage or on deck. I get along pretty well with black Soft Stag non-marking shoes, black Dockers, a long-sleeved, black Van Heusen shirt, a black Dickiesbelt, and a black tie. Oh, and black socks. 

I have a Leatherman Kick (cheap, simple, but mostly cheap) and a 2 cell LED Maglite, black. Sometimes the Technical Director Mallet is carried.


----------



## Serendipity

Van said:


> Amuck! Amuck! Amuck!


What's wrong with amuck? I am frequently found running amuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lieperjp

Van said:


> Amuck! Amuck! Amuck!



Amok!!! (sorry, three in a row requires a mention...) 

I too, also, find myself running amok sometimes, though running amok is something actors do quite frequently...

To get back on topic:
For me, I find myself lucky because I don't have to wear all black (which is good because blue jeans are my favorite pants) but for jeans I usually wear Faded Glory (kind of the middle-quality brand at Wal-Mart) and they last me a long time without wear. Carpenter Pants are my flavor of choice because of the cell phone pocket, durability, etc. If I have to wear nicer pants I have an older pair of dress pants from my choir uniform from High School that I wear, so it doesn't matter if they get dirty or worn...

For a Shirt I think that the Jerz-Eez brand athletic style polo shirts with our Tech crew logo on them are pretty good (though the sleeves are shorter than I would like.) I only wear it during shows and therefore doesn't take much abuse.


----------



## cdub260

Clark said:


> To expound upon the Army/Navy surplus idea, or more specifically using military gear for tech work: I have worn pairs of 5.11 tactical pants on the job many time, these things have tons of pockets, are built to LAST, and, best of all for catwalks and the like, built-in kneepads!
> 
> Clark



I'll have to look into these. As bad as my knees are, I could certainly use a pair of pants with built in knee pads.

As for what I wear to work, it depends on what I'm doing.

My Stage Blacks are black jeans, black belt, and a black polo style, Pageant of the Masters shirt. I wear Redwing, EH rated work boots. I never know when I'm going to have to get into a panel to do some repairs. I always have my Leatherman and Mini-Mag with the LED conversion kit.

If it's just a regular workday during our production season, I typically wear anything that I don't mind ruining. Generally, old, faded jeans and ratty old t-shirts.

When I'm working with other groups renting our facilities, I usually wear nicer jeans and t-shirts, essentially presenting a relatively neat appearance, while actually being able to do some work if I need to. For some groups I wear my stage blacks. I play it by ear on this decision.

If I need to get into a live electrical panel or junction box, I wear a cotton t-shirt, jeans, my Redwings, a hardhat, safety glasses, earplugs, a lightweight, Nomex jumpsuit, and Voltage Rated gloves with leather protectors. All these provides protection for Arc Flash Hazard Risk Category 2, which is the highest Risk Category present in my facility. Most of our facility would be considered Category 1 or 0. The last time I used this equipment, it took longer to suit up than it did to perform the actual repair, but the protection it provides is worth the inconvenience.


----------



## tech2000

Black cargo pants are the best (at least for me!) can carry a lot more around and they are comfortable too. I am known for carrying around everything I will ever need. Then, black shoes of course, and tech shirt.


----------



## cdub260

Something I forgot to mention earlier, is that as I'm at an outdoor venue, I have to consider weather conditions when choosing my work clothes. So I generally wear light clothing in the warmer months, and layers in the cooler months so that I can easily go from outdoor work to indoor work without having to change clothes. Granted, I don't have the weather extremes that some of you have to deal with, but the general concept of layering should still work with a little tweaking.


----------



## quarterfront

derekleffew said:


> and it's "technician," or "tech;" not "techie."




+1

Re. the clothes, for me it's black jeans, all-black NewBalance sneakers, black tubesocks, and a plain black teeshirt or plain black polo.

Main pet peeve for me is shirts with any paint or logos on them. If there's a logo on the shirt it needs to be stitched on and it needs to be the logo of the theatre you're at. Otherwise, plain.


----------



## Serendipity

quarterfront said:


> Main pet peeve for me is shirts with any paint or logos on them. If there's a logo on the shirt it needs to be stitched on and it needs to be the logo of the theatre you're at. Otherwise, plain.



Yes, most technicians don't need any bribing to break out the spray paint or gaff tape (black spray adhesive if they're being extra mean) to cover up your colorful additions.


----------



## cdub260

Serendipity said:


> Yes, most technicians don't need any bribing to break out the spray paint or gaff tape (black spray adhesive if they're being extra mean) to cover up your colorful additions.



I keep several cans of black spray paint in the flammables cabinet in my office. Just in case. Hey! Spray paint's cheap. Gaff tape is expensive.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

What did you have to repair?


----------



## cdub260

gafftapegreenia said:


> What did you have to repair?



Oddly enough, no one has ever taken me up on the offer to paint their clothes, unless you count the costume department wanting a pair of boots painted black.


----------



## Serendipity

cdub260 said:


> Oddly enough, no one has ever taken me up on the offer to paint their clothes, unless you count the costume department wanting a pair of boots painted black.


Wonder why... 

But you did let someone gaff up the holes in their shoes, as opposed to spray painting their socks.


----------



## lieperjp

My Band director always kept a roll of black e-tape in his office in case someone forgot to wear their black dress shoes to the concerts 

He also threatened to Draw black socks on, too, in case anyone forgot those.


----------



## cdub260

Serendipity said:


> Wonder why...
> 
> But you did let someone gaff up the holes in their shoes, as opposed to spray painting their socks.



When I was freelancing that person gave me some pretty steady work. A bit of gaff tape is a small price to return the favor.


----------



## philhaney

Serendipity said:


> Wonder why...
> 
> But you did let someone gaff up the holes in their shoes, as opposed to spray painting their socks.




cdub260 said:


> When I was freelancing that person gave me some pretty steady work. A bit of gaff tape is a small price to return the favor.




*A.* C.W.'s a pretty cool tech to work with (not that you don't already know that).

*B. *We usually only have to threaten someone with black spray paint _once _to get them to wear black clothing, shoes, etc.


----------



## cdub260

philhaney said:


> *A.* C.W.'s a pretty cool tech to work with (not that you don't already know that).



I'm cool now? When did that happen?


----------



## philhaney

cdub260 said:


> I'm cool now? When did that happen?




I've been doing continuous shows for 7 1/5 weeks now. I had a temporary moment of weakness, but I'll get over it.....


----------



## Serendipity

Serendipity said:


> ...my black Dickies pants (I don't know the exact make, they're the cheap ones with pockets... I can look if people actually care) are great for long work days. They get a beating, but they vent well in the heat, and are just right for outdoor night gigs.


Update: One pair of them has recently sprung a nasty hole in the back pocket, either due to my car key* and leatherman micra carabiner or my c-wrench. Both of those take turns in that pocket clipped to the belt loop. I bought two pairs at the beginning of summer. So maybe they aren't so great.... 
*Which isn't a key, it's a fob that also starts the car.


----------



## Pip

Ahh this is a great thread... I've been using black jeans, but i don't like them as much as I feel i should like my blacks. I'll definitely have to check out some of the pants you guys posted up.

For my shirt, I have a couple of these lands end turtle neck black shirts that i really like. In blue light the do turn red though. I'm looking for shirts that don't do that lol (Short of shirts made out of duvetyne hah)

My boots that I wear for all of my calls (anything from run crew to strike) are Dr. Martin high top leather steel toed. I love them. They're large, but extremely comfortable and light. I have always heard people complain about steel toes being heavy, but these feel like normal boots to me. I love them to death. Plus they have the good old Dr Martin soles which are acid/ base/ oil/ resistant, an excellent grippy rubber, etc. great for on the job.


----------



## zuixro

All through high school I wore the same black jeans and black shirt. I don't think I ever had black shoes though. Just a few weeks ago I got black cargo's from Old Navy, and black Converse All Stars (I wish they had steel toes... maybe I'll work on that...)


----------



## cdub260

Pip said:


> For my shirt, I have a couple of these lands end turtle neck black shirts that i really like. In blue light the do turn red though. I'm looking for shirts that don't do that lol (Short of shirts made out of duvetyne hah)



So far as I know, there is no true black die. If I remember correctly from the costuming class I took nearly 15 years ago, black fabric is made with either a super saturated red dye or a super saturated blue dye. One will appear red under blue light while the other will appear blue under red light.


Pip said:


> My boots that I wear for all of my calls (anything from run crew to strike) are Dr. Martin high top leather steel toed. I love them. They're large, but extremely comfortable and light. I have always heard people complain about steel toes being heavy, but these feel like normal boots to me. I love them to death. Plus they have the good old Dr Martin soles which are acid/ base/ oil/ resistant, an excellent grippy rubber, etc. great for on the job.



I prefer Red Wings myself, but the weight issues are similar. I've been wearing these boots for so many years that I only notice how heavy they are on the rare occasions when I wear some other type of footwear. Strangely, I actually walk more quietly wearing my steel toed work boots than when I'm wearing my tennis shoes. I'm somewhat notorious at the Pageant for scaring people half to death (sometimes unintentionally) because they don't hear me coming when I walk up behind them while wearing my size 11 1/2 steel toes.


----------



## Pip

cdub260 said:


> So far as I know, there is no true black die. If I remember correctly from the costuming class I took nearly 15 years ago, black fabric is made with either a super saturated red dye or a super saturated blue dye. One will appear red under blue light while the other will appear blue under red light.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Red Wings myself, but the weight issues are similar. I've been wearing these boots for so many years that I only notice how heavy they are on the rare occasions when I wear some other type of footwear. Strangely, I actually walk more quietly wearing my steel toed work boots than when I'm wearing my tennis shoes. I'm somewhat notorious at the Pageant for scaring people half to death (sometimes unintentionally) because they don't hear me coming when I walk up behind them while wearing my size 11 1/2 steel toes.



Yeah, I think you're right  But then why doesn't Duvetyne turn red or blue? It's like it's some special black... Iono. xD

Hahaha I'm exactly the same way - my Dr. Martins have such a soft sole that my 13.5 feet can sneak up on people


----------



## EHubbard92

Even though I'm way late giving my opinion, thought I'd give it anyways. For girls pants I've found that the Amanda Bynes collection at Steve & Barry's has some pretty decent black cargoes. I have 3 or 4 pairs. Shoes...it's kind of a tradition at my school to have Harley Davidson boots when you're one of the "in charge" people and I love mine. We have tech shirts with the school name on them so shirts are easy. And sadly, I haven't yet gotten a Leatherman (although I have my eye on the Surge) or a flashlight.


----------



## ruinexplorer

EHubbard92 said:


> And sadly, I haven't yet gotten a Leatherman (although I have my eye on the Surge) or a flashlight.



I highly recommend at least getting yourself a mini maglite ASAP (usually less than $10). While a Leatherman or equivalent is nice, they are less necessary for regular use. I'd ask for one for Christmas. :^)


----------



## EHubbard92

I already have lol. My parents think I'm crazy. I'm going to try and go to Cabella's this weekend for a flashlight. My friend said they have the LED ones that you can switch from white to blue or red. I'll see. I have spent way too many shows wasting valuable time in the stairwell to keep from tripping in the dark.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Good deal. I got my first Leatherman for graduation. Another good light to consider is a  Petzl head lamp. While this model is more expensive than many other lights on this thread and others, it offers flexibility beyond the high quality light; you can wrap it around your arm, or your harness, or whatever you need.

I also like to stick with flashlights that use the same batteries the sound guys use for their wireless. When they discard the batteries because they aren't reliable for the mic, they usually still have quite a bit of life for my flashlight (usually AA).


----------



## GreyWyvern

ruinexplorer said:


> I also like to stick with flashlights that use the same batteries the sound guys use for their wireless. When they discard the batteries because they aren't reliable for the mic, they usually still have quite a bit of life for my flashlight (usually AA).



Same thing I do. People wonder why I go through "so many" batteries, but I haven't paid for a AA battery for years.


----------



## icewolf08

ruinexplorer said:


> Good deal. I got my first Leatherman for graduation. Another good light to consider is a  Petzl head lamp. While this model is more expensive than many other lights on this thread and others, it offers flexibility beyond the high quality light; you can wrap it around your arm, or your harness, or whatever you need.
> 
> I also like to stick with flashlights that use the same batteries the sound guys use for their wireless. When they discard the batteries because they aren't reliable for the mic, they usually still have quite a bit of life for my flashlight (usually AA).



I used to do this, but in an effort to go green, our sound department has gone rechargeable. Oh, and the batteries in my last minimag blew up inside it rendering it unusable... I should get another...


----------



## ruinexplorer

icewolf08 said:


> I used to do this, but in an effort to go green, our sound department has gone rechargeable. Oh, and the batteries in my last minimag blew up inside it rendering it unusable... I should get another...



Yeah, there is the danger of putting two batteries with significantly different charge in them. I learned the hard way and meter all my batteries before putting them in these days.


----------



## Wallab

Our entire tech crew wears Black Dickie's Short Sleeve Workshirts


----------



## avkid

ruinexplorer said:


> Yeah, there is the danger of putting two batteries with significantly different charge in them. I learned the hard way and meter all my batteries before putting them in these days.


Ohh..so that's why my Mini-Mag killed itself.


----------



## tacticalemu

i know some one mention the head lamp earlier but i got an nother similar suggestion.. i use maglites, mostly minis, all the time.. but when hanging off the catwalk trying to rest a vl3000, that extra hand can help, im frequently in Home Depot and one thing they sell every now and then are baseball caps with two bright leds in the edge of the brim... im a guy with long blonde hair ( think surfer) and the stupid hat, as simple as it is, is a great help to me... not only does it keep my hair outa my face, its pitch black, and the leds, although not 1watt powerhouses, definatly get the job done... keep that in mind if u happen to be in the same position...


----------



## photoatdv

You mean you can't fix a flashlight? There's probably just a bunch of crud from the batteries in there. Just clean it out and maybe replace the lamp and it should work. Remember this is a very simple circuit.


----------



## cdub260

photoatdv said:


> You mean you can't fix a flashlight? There's probably just a bunch of crud from the batteries in there. Just clean it out and maybe replace the lamp and it should work. Remember this is a very simple circuit.



For the time and effort involved with cleaning and repairing a flashlight, I may as well just buy a new one, especially with the sister discount I can get at my local hardware store. My sister works there, so I give her the money and she buys it at a significant discount.


----------



## tech2000

I replaced my mini mag with a Gerber Cornea. Same price but brighter.
Still carry a mini mag as a back up (other techs on my crew always borrow flashlights cause they never bring their own!)


----------



## bearbehindscene13

i work with a guy that uses a climbing chalk bag when we work electrics, putting all his wrenches and such in there. it actually works quite well and im thinking about using his idea. gives u much easier access then putting them in your pockets.


----------



## shiben

I really like my setwear tool belt for that. Pockets are so uncomfortable, and they pull your pants down, stretching your belt. One issue with my bag, however, is that putting dykes and a wrench with a pointy bit on it in there has ripped it in a few places... Thank god for a nice costume shop supervisor. As for flashlights, I tend to like my surefire LED light, 80 lumens output. Only problem: 11 hour battery life. I usually also have on hand my Petzl headlamp, with a blue diffusion filter available. Great for work on electrics when your already using both hands, a mouth and an elbow to hold things.


----------



## renegadeblack

Footer said:


> I have a few pairs on the union bay cargos, they used to sell them at kohls. I think I bout about 4 pairs about 5 or so years ago, so mine are in well... interesting shape. When I do have to wear blacks, though rarely, its usually those pants, either my all black sketchers (which double as "looks good with jeans" wear) or my red wings, some random black shirt, and to top it off.. the best hoodie ever. Really. Its the best hoodie EVER. Go, look at it, if you don't think this is the best hoodie ever, you are insane. Go. Look. Really. Microfleece Hoodies from SCOTTEVEST/SeV with Many Hidden Pockets ? Zip Up Hoodie Sweatshirts ? Buy Fleece Hoodies



Ahh, close, but not quite: - LOKI GEAR - Product Details - Morf Pullover Hoodie


----------



## edmedmoped

I wear the crew polo shirt (Name on left breast, 'CREW' on back), black trousers and black slip-on shoes. Black gloves too if I'm working the followspot.


----------



## Dionysus

The tech crew at my highschool, the year I left started to buy black golf-shirts for any newly established crew member with the School logo, School Name and "Tech Crew" written on the breast of the shirt. They are asked to wear black dress/work/jeans, and black shoes (often steel-toes).

My dress depends on the show I am running and I role I hold for it.
Often this is a black dress shirt, and black pants, with either black dress shoes or black steel-toes.

I usually have a Mini-maglight (for some shows I pull out the full-size mag holster), and I always have a knife in my pocket. Also a multi-tool, etc when needed for the show.


----------



## howlingwolf487

I usually wear black Wrangler relaxed fit jeans and a black Dickies Work shirt (long-sleeve or short-sleeve depends on the gig/show).  I have a pair of Brahma steel-toed sneakers. On occasions where I need more storage space on my person, I'll wear black BDUs. For dressier occasions, I have another pair of Brahma shoes that are meant for the food service industry; the heels are air-cushioned and the tread is non-slip, etc. so you can stay on your feet all day with no problems.

On my belt I keep my Leatherman, my Mini Maglite LED, and my cell phone holder/holster (procured from an Army/Navy store after some Rottweiler ripped the other one right off my thigh). 

In my pockets I keep my knife, custom earplugs, moleskin notebook, and Setwear gloves.

By the way - if you're looking for an extremely bright, affordable flashlight (aka "torch"), Home Depot has a really nice one for like $40USD that outputs 90 lumens and has a great battery life. Takes AAA batteries, so you don't have to worry about spending more for proprietary ones.


----------



## gcpsoundlight

supertechie1 said:


> Does any one have any suggestions on good techie blacks. Especially pants.. i cant seem to find just the right ones for the job.



I find that black jeans are very good. They are comfortable, sturdy, and have plenty of places to put thinks ie 'lecky tape, multitools, mag-lites etc. And, they are cheap!


----------



## gcpsoundlight

howlingwolf487 said:


> if you're looking for an extremely bright, affordable flashlight (aka "torch"), Home Depot has a really nice one for like $40USD that outputs 90 lumens and has a great battery life. Takes AAA batteries, so you don't have to worry about spending more for proprietary ones.



If you are cheap like me, have a look at supermarkets and the like - I found an aluminium torch with 9 led's for $12AUD! And its also AAA's. I did the maths, and one set of batteries will last 6.5 years!


----------



## shiben

gcpsoundlight said:


> If you are cheap like me, have a look at supermarkets and the like - I found an aluminium torch with 9 led's for $12AUD! And its also AAA's. I did the maths, and one set of batteries will last 6.5 years!



Well, thats doubtful. Are you sure your not reading the LED life? THats usually like 50,000 hours, but the batteries usually last a lot less. My mini-mag goes through a set every few weeks, and my Surefire goes thru a set every 2 weeks. Course, its an 80 lumen LED tactical torch, so its kinda bright. But yeah, even LED torches tend to burn batteries, especially when they are on all the time like mine tend to be.


----------



## bull

I would say Black BDU's are my favorite, definitely get Summer Issue though, they are much cooler. You can find them online many places, or at your local Police/ Public Safety Supply Store. Maybe even an army thrift store.


----------



## edmedmoped

We're thinking about black balaclavas... 

I have some black Nike Low Dunks and they're so comfortable.


----------



## shiben

I agree with Bull on this one, black battle dress is top notch. One revision though: I usually go with black TDU rip-stop nylon pants, or the summer version of those, due to the fact that they have integrated kneepads. Makes the entire day better, and the shirts have integrated elbow pads. Im wondering if the flash-resistant coveralls for welding and whatnot. I usually go to LA Police Gear to get my gear, they are usually running a deal for free socks or something, and they also send free hats with the orders. I tend to wear blacks most of the time, so I value something I can wear all day. Same reason I wear 5.11 combat boots in black with safety toes, can wear them all day. I also have a pair in tan that i got for both of my cousins in the service right now, but thats for sentiment, not work.


----------



## bull

ooh 5.11's are the best. and I would agree rip stop TDU's are probably better... i'm just broke, and for me, BDU's are cheaper, also I am a SM and LD so I haven't found much use for kneepads lately, i am mostly climbing or standing at a podium :/


----------



## shiben

Yeah, I do mostly ME and LD work, but have recently been working hard to develop carp skills, and been kicking around the costume shop as well. I think they think its funny that A: Im the only guy there, and B: Im always the one who looks like they are about to go out with the SWAT team... Over the winter production, I will actually get to sew stuff, which I think is cool... Im not varying my wardrobe tho!


----------



## jstroming

Quite a few guys (including myself) on prior tours I've been on have used Blundstone 510's. Very comfortable, waterproof, and stylish. I even wear them out to the clubs after the show! Throw on a dress shirt and your good to go!

For jeans I only wear dark True Religions. Ok, they might set you back a few hondo, but they're **** comfortable.

People will take you alot more seriously the more professional you dress on show site. Plus local stagehands will think your management and not expect you to work that hard and/or bother you with stupid questions! haha


----------



## cprted

I just dropped a bunch of coin on clothes for my gig that starts tomorrow. 5 pairs of thermal underwear, 7 pairs of wool socks, balaclava, Sherpa fleece jackets, insulated overalls ... oh yeah did I mention its outdoor theatre in Canada in December?

Caravan Farm Theatre

I'll be back to my normal blacks in January ...


----------



## shiben

I should mention that during the run of a play, when I dont need to crawl around and whatnot, I switch to H&M no-iron shirts in black, and some nice H&M black pants I found on the sale rack. If im in a particularly good mood, a black tie and sweater or even the matching jacket for the pants goes on (it was a suit, like 90 bucks, my size. rocken).


----------



## Gibbs

You could always go with the classic at my school. For the shirt and pants, dickies. As for the shoes, converse, blackouts.


----------



## lieperjp

For a while now we've wanted to get long, black, billowing cloaks with hoods. I don't know why, but this seems uber cool. Perhaps add a long walking stick to hit people with.


----------



## shiben

lieperjp said:


> For a while now we've wanted to get long, black, billowing cloaks with hoods. I don't know why, but this seems uber cool. Perhaps add a long walking stick to hit people with.



It would be even better to have candles and whatnot, have the hallways and whatnot backstage be lit with old candelabras, and then wear black cloaks all the time, and walk in lines slowly with your hands in the opposite sleeve, a la monks. Also, chanting in latin might add to the effect. If you start it at the beginning of the year, your actors wont be messing around with too many of your crew.


----------



## Burgeonite

Any sugestions on where to get Black cargo pants for a skinny female (0-00)? ive looked around with no luck. 
as for a pocket utility knife i have one i scored from REI. it has a screwdriver and a pair of pliers.


----------



## shiben

Burgeonite said:


> Any sugestions on where to get Black cargo pants for a skinny female (0-00)? ive looked around with no luck.
> as for a pocket utility knife i have one i scored from REI. it has a screwdriver and a pair of pliers.



I always recommend 5.11 for pants, not sure if they have your size or not, but their TDU pants have an elastic band inside the waist (so you dont need to wear a belt with them, the products are for military and police) that adjusts the fit very well. If your in a place with friendly costume people, you can always have wardrobe teach you how to make your own, or alter pants that you find comfortable to have pockets you want. Alternatively, you can get a tool belt to put all the stuff that would normally go in the cargo pockets into. That way, you never have to worry about the pants being pulled down.


----------



## ChEk

In Sweden we have several producers of workwear.
My tip of the day is that you all have a look at the products from Blaklader. their workpants are really great!

Comfortable, lots of pockets and available in different colours.
Their products are now available in USA (and a lot of other countries) according to their homepage.


----------



## shiben

Is that a utilikilt i see? Correct me if im wrong, but I believe its FOY who loves those?


----------



## ChEk

Yes that's right  I think the Glasgow Kilt was created for a trade fair as a fun product to show but it was so popular that now it is in their catalogue.


----------



## derekleffew

shiben said:


> Is that a utilikilt i see? Correct me if im wrong, but I believe its FOY who loves those?


Utilikilts are a "feature" of ZFX employees working trade shows.


ZFX Artists


----------



## shiben

Once I get money, Im ordering one.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

It's the heavy duty, kick your @$$ work boots that complete the look.


----------

